# Reflex excursion by Hoyt or Mathews classic solocam???



## aread

Buy the one that fits you the best. The things to look for are:
- First & Foremost - Draw Length - it's hard to tell new archers how important this is. 
- Draw weight - a new archer should get a bow in the neighborhood of 50#. 

The Reflex line was discontinued several years ago. Fortunately, most parts are interchangeable with many current Hoyt parts. What cam does the Reflex have?

The single cam on the Mathews may be a little easier for a new archer to tune.

You can't get a warranty on either of these bows, so be sure that the one you choose is thoroughly checked over by a good tech.

Allen


----------



## Rpride24

Yeah both bows have an adjustable draw length and weight that suits me... I guess my question is which bow is a better made bow. I will be hunting and also shooting at the range so i need one that is better all around. A quality bow.


----------



## Rpride24

Reflex bow has a cam and a half???? No idea what that means lol


----------



## aread

The cam and a half is a hybrid system. It's neither a two cam nor a single cam. It's a pretty good system. It's easy to adjust the draw length within a range. There are several sized of the cam & 1/2 & each covers a certain range of draw lengths.

I'm not aware of any Mathews cams with adjustable draw lengths. I may be wrong, but I think that all Mathews cams are draw length specific. For a draw length change, you have to buy a new cam. Mathews has the specs on all of their discontinued bows on their website. You should check that before you buy.

Do you know your draw length?

As far as which is better made, I think it's a tie. The only thing that may be a factor is how the riser was made. Again, I'm not sure of this, but I think that the Reflex bows were made with cast risers. Some of the old cast risers had defects that showed us as a broken riser. This normally happened pretty soon after the bow went into service. So if the Reflex has made it this far, the differnce is probably not an issue. The Mathews has a machined riser. 

Allen


----------



## Rpride24

Yeah I was told I need a 28 or 29" draw length... And the Mathews is set at 28.5 while the reflex is adjustable from 27-30


----------



## Rpride24

By the way thank you for helping me out!!!


----------



## mike 66

good advice above ^^^^ allens is right mat bows are not adjustable,,, only the sister co.. mission is...


----------

